# Crossbow question



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

If I sighted in my bow without Lumenoks installed will my point of impact change after installing the Lumenok? I'm thinking I had better check it to make sure but thought I would ask.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine didn't change that much if any, if it's a new cross bow there so fast it won't make a big difference


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

The lumenok will only add a few grains to your arrow, you shouldn't have a problem with it at all.


----------



## ruben f. (Nov 28, 2006)

Al, i'm thinking of buying me a crossbow as well. Will have to use it next season though. I'm done for this year buying toys.


----------



## fishdad (Aug 16, 2005)

I think that the ethical thing to do is check out all of your equipment before you hunt. My experience was that the Lumenoks affect the point of impact of my crossbow bolts much less than my compound bow arrows. They do take quite a lot more pressure to activte. I had to shoot mine two or three times before they would work consistently.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I would check it but it more than likely will not have any effect on the flight.


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

check it at 20, 30, 40 yds. point of impact out to at least 30 should be roughly the same. you will notice the drop more a longer distances. what type of bow do you shoot?


----------

